# Wild camping or Free parking??



## rach82 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Everybody 

What does Wild Camping mean to you?? 

For me, wild camping is being in a remote spot, to others it means a supermarket car park, but that to me just isn't camping, that is finding somewhere free to park (I am not saying this is wrong, each to their own) - I am just questioning what is means to you??

So, what is more important to you, location or just finding anywhere that is free?

If I couldn't find a nice spot I would rather pay for one than just stay in a car park or similar? Preferably though I would be in a nice spot that is free!!


----------



## vwalan (May 24, 2015)

a mixture of both 

that is wild but there isnt all that much space every where .


----------



## hurricane (May 24, 2015)

For me staying in a wild remote spot wins every time against a car park. Have no intention of staying in car park. Always plan ahead for remote  spots to stay and if we feel uncomfortable we move on somewhere else.
We met up with another wild camper  a few weeks ago in a car park with the intention of staying there but didn't feel comfortable so moved on to a nice loch side location nearby in Scotland and had a great time.


----------



## cdmoreear (May 25, 2015)

*7 p’s*

For me I start every tour with the 7 p’s firmly in mind. 

Prior planning and preparation prevents piss poor performance.   

The performance part is I try not to end up in some grotty car park or in the place of last resort  - an unplanned camping site.

The prior planning and preparation starts with downloading the latest POI’s made all the easier with admin’s new download tool.

Once loaded, the wild camping locations, Google maps and street view make everything so much easier.  Most locations can be viewed in street view and then the chosen ones I import into Autoroute 2010.

I build my intended route with the various stops for nights and any other stops (pubs etc.) I want to visit.

Using Microsoft Word I create a document and using print screen import the image from street view and cross reference it to the pin in auto route.  Any additional useful information can be added to the notes.   I also include a goolge url shortener for the map url and websites etc. I might like to look up later. 

All takes a bit of effort but the rewards are great stops in some of the best locations.

As a bonus a lot of time and fuel is saved, driving from one unsuitable location to another, along with the inevitable camping site comments from the lady with the map usually found in the seat to the left of me!!


----------



## caledonia (May 25, 2015)

Always remote spots, never do urban and some of my fav spots it have to pay for.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 25, 2015)

Mainly out in a rural location, but it's also nice to know you can stop for free near a town sometimes.


----------



## jann (May 25, 2015)

Always aim for somewhere remote If weather is bad and we don't want to leave the main route we may park somewhere that is less remote to avoid driving on untreated roads.


----------



## cdmoreear (May 25, 2015)

Well what a great tool didn't even know it existed until your much appreciated post.  Found it in Windows 8.  Old method was to paste screen Ctrl + V as you said and then crop in word.  The snipping tool is far quicker.  Many thanks for tip.


----------



## antiqueman (May 25, 2015)

rach82 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> What does Wild Camping mean to you??
> 
> ...



Its not the price, I am not keen on the middle of nowhere I like people and noise so pub car parks do it for me I never make plans just drive till tired or see somewhere that looks nice then park up till awake again and set off. I suppose I never think of it as camping just parking up till ready to move again. never been on a campsite though seems a bit regimental to me and they seem to put them away from the towns but as you say each to there own. Have fun everyone:cheers::sleep-027:


----------



## Sky (May 25, 2015)

To me it's all about spontaneity. The thought of planning it all out reminds me of being back at work and making decisions based on cost and profitability - the stuff of nightmares. 

I just drift in the general direction of where I want to go.  If I can find a nice spot (which I always look for), then I'll stay there and enjoy it.  If on the other hand I end up in a town, a car park will be fine - the view out of the window isn't so nice, but you can bet there's a pub and a takeaway nearby.  The view is unimportant then as I'll only be sleeping anyway.

As a full-timer, cost can be important.  However, to me it's more about principle; I pay enough in insurance and tax etc. to be on the road and feel I shouldn't have to pay to stop.  It's only in this country that we're stupid enough to let local authorities rip us off by charging for on-street parking. As for using campsites - well best not get me started on them . . .


----------



## antiquesam (May 25, 2015)

Some people seem terribly organised. I tend to aim for an area, Wales for example, and just take it from there. When I am ready for a stop I look for a CR and choose one that looks good. I presume from that then I do use car parks, if you mean the car park in Goytre Wood, the picnic area near Chepstow and Win Green, all of which were well out of the way,out in the country and all to myself. I have been known to have a couple of nights in Appledore's car park, but that is quiet and has views, but costs £5 a night with easy access to the chippy and pub. Should I want a couple of nights with the table and BBQ out I'll stay in a cheap CL.


----------



## Tbear (May 25, 2015)

This has been discussed a few times and most people agree that true wild camping would never involve a Motorhome and even a tent would be debatable. For me on this site it means the freedom to go when and where I feel like. We normally have a vague destination in mind and often we get there eventually. The longer the trip the less chance of that happening. Too many distractions along the way. If we find a nice place to stop for free that's great. If not then a local five van site is a chance to empty tanks and replenish. DA meets and THS's are good too, Always been made to feel very welcome. France is a very different storey with the Aires. Never got any further than that. 

Richard


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 25, 2015)

cdmoreear said:


> For me I start every tour with the 7 p’s firmly in mind.
> 
> Prior planning and preparation prevents piss poor performance.
> 
> ...



We have never been this organised, for us knowing which day and direction we want to go is being organised, but we have stumbled across some amazing places that we would not have found had we been organised


----------



## kenj (May 25, 2015)

For me
If your paying £25 a night I. Have done! That goes to wards fuel and gets me out more. To come in to a camp site to empty and fill up and shower. Is OK but to spend a week with all the the facility's its  to rich for me I like to use my motor home not have it parked in the drive.even when we park in a none camp site And some places offer free parking but if it's a business I would buy there goods beer food and the likes.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 25, 2015)

We like to be in the countryside or by water, where there is good walking & cycling. We love to sit & admire a view so wouldn't go for car parks unless they were rural. We also enjoy a drink and socialisation so are fond of pub stops.
Never stayed on a site yet.


----------



## antiqueman (May 26, 2015)

OMG
You coming back???


----------



## vwalan (May 26, 2015)

sensible move i think. if uk pull out of eu . many will wish they had as well. 
plus davids ok . one of the helpfiul ones on here. 
there,s a few that would have been in the s--t without his assistance.


----------



## runnach (May 26, 2015)

For me I get to the end of the road, look at the dog and ask left or right Leon ? When I have had enough , tired etc ....find a spot to park for the night.  There is a premise to this though I avoid urban areas not exclusively but tend too. If in an area I am not familiar with I take more interest in Trucks they need indeed have a requirement to park up .

To some it seems a challenge of not paying a penny, I have heard people gloat that they have left home taken provisions and spent X as if that is some achievement. So much for the arguments of supporting the local economies?

I tend to frequent sites when washing needs doing or/ and a bit of ehu tops up the batteries. Again I prefer the cl style, often alone which is how I like it. If I wanted the hustle and spoon fed entertainment and shite I would go on a Park resorts site or similar 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (May 26, 2015)

channa said:


> For me I get to the end of the road, look at the dog and ask left or right Leon ? When I have had enough , tired etc ....find a spot to park for the night.  There is a premise to this though I avoid urban areas not exclusively but tend too. If in an area I am not familiar with I take more interest in Trucks they need indeed have a requirement to park up .
> 
> To some it seems a challenge of not paying a penny, I have heard people gloat that they have left home taken provisions and spent X as if that is some achievement. So much for the arguments of supporting the local economies?
> 
> ...



hi, yes last winter in 5 1/2 months in spain ,inc, ferry ,diesel ,gas ,beer ,wine etc i only spent 1639 quid . 
that includes food took from uk as well. ,
that was our game last winter how little can you spend in a foreign country. 
we didnt miss out on anything . never went in a bar or restaurant . 
used our own washing machines . 
had a great time . never used a prison camp. 
my mate spent a bit more so i won . 
you really dont need to spend alot to have fun .
mind that didnt include beer wine etc for bringing back home , cant be buying beer etc in uk . 
brought 6 months supply home . and three tanks of diesel.


----------



## Kontiki (May 26, 2015)

As long as its a safe spot thats the main priority, nice if you can find a pleasant location but it does depend where you want to be. If we are travelling somewhere & just want a stopover on the route then it doesn't really matter too much if it is just a car park or layby but if you are intending to stay for a few days then you obviously want somewhere a bit better.


----------



## clf86ha (May 26, 2015)

Location for me


----------



## antiqueman (May 26, 2015)

vwalan said:


> sensible move i think. if uk pull out of eu . many will wish they had as well.
> plus davids ok . one of the helpfiul ones on here.
> there,s a few that would have been in the s--t without his assistance.



I was not knocking him might knock this off thread:drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (May 27, 2015)

It depends whether you're full timing or not, working or not, touring or not, etc. 

For me because I'm full timing, sometimes for practical convenience I need to be close to town and tend to park up with truckers on industrial estate. But if I wasnt restricted by various medical appointments in town, I'd prefer to be away remote. If I'm in town, I move on every night but if remote I usually stay 2 nights, even 3 occasionally if I think no one is likely to notice or complain.

Never yet paid to camp except at meets or festivals, I just dont fancy the idea of a campsite, I'm happier doing my own thing,  and as its not a 'real' motor caravan, some places won't accept it.

Part of my daily routine is to sit down with a coffee and peruse google earth for possible locations, especially ones near woods or river or with door facing sunset, its an enjoyable task and I have my own google maps of possibles and visited. I rarely use the POIs but its useful to have as back up and I have used it a few times. I'm happy to check 2or 3 possibles before deciding which is best but I do have 2 dogs and a cat which affect whether or not I stay in a certain place eg, there needs to be somewhere nearby to take dogs out to first thing, but ideally away from busy roads because of the cat. 

I consider urban wilding as valid as remote wilding, but festivals and meets are not wilding..


----------



## TriMonk3y (May 27, 2015)

For us wild camping involves having at least some remoteness from urban centres, while free camping is camping up on a supermarket carpark or on services. We do both.  

There is nothing better than waking up next to a random fjord here in Norway, weather good or bad.  On the other hand we have a ridiculously small water tank to start with, it keeps losing water, and I've been chasing it around for the last couple of months, still haven't managed to decide/properly fix wherever I'm losing it, and really need to get it up in the air to work on it properly.  Being parked up on a service area can make it easier to shower and grab some food when we can't be bothered to cook.  Services areas in Norway, on the other hand tend to be somewhat quieter and (unusually for anything in Norway) the facilities free.

If we are just driving through somewhere we do not know we generally follow the trucks, ever since an attempted robbery on an air in the South of France while coming back up from Spain.  Trucks tend to need somewhere safe to stop and basic services. Fortunately our canine vehicle alarm woke me up and I just drove off, still need to replace the habitation lock though.  

We've never stayed on a campsite on the other hand.  Can't envisage that would be much fun with 3 labradors in the back


----------



## 1977paul (Jun 1, 2015)

*Wild camping....down under!*

Thought add my tuppence worth, recently spent three weeks in Oz with hired MH,stayed on some beautiful ocean side spots, some totally free & others just a few dollars a night, also some awesome countryside locations. Met some great people who spend weeks if not months "wilding" or living so cheaply on sites to die for, oh to be back there instead of sitting here with the rain hammering down on the 1st of flaming (awful) June!
Paul.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Having seen the behaviour of many of the members on here free camping is being kind more like free loading?



the door is over there. 
dont let us keep you.


----------



## champstar (Jun 2, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Having seen the behaviour of many of the members on here free camping is being kind more like free loading?



The attitude implied in your post begs me to ask the question why are you a member of the Wildcamping forum if you are so against it?


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 2, 2015)

If I am not on a campsite or paid Rally field I consider I am wild camping, and act accordingly. Wilding or freeloading , just words and who cares about words anyway .


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2015)

I am sure most of us would prefer a wild camping location with views, nearby pub/restaurant , perhaps the sound of the waves crashing and good walking/cycling routes, but sometimes you cant tick all the boxes so have to settle for less.
Scarborough Sea Life car park.... views, pub/restaurant nearby, the sound of waves crashing and good walking/cycling routes.  Tick, tick, tick, tick.  Car park not that bad after all?
Just sayin...


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2015)

channa said:


> To some it seems a challenge of not paying a penny, I have heard people gloat that they have left home taken provisions and spent X as if that is some achievement. So much for the arguments of supporting the local economies?
> 
> Channa



I don't feel under any obligation (imposed or otherwise) in supporting the local economies. Many businesses in places of beauty/tourism are owned by people who have made a conscious decision to live in such a locale. If they've failed to factor in the business variables then that's their problem. Those born and bred locally will in the main carry on as they've always done, and those that cannot, will just have to do as many of us have had to do....move.
I do not want to purchase something that I do want, or need. Especially under some implied threat that if I don't, then perhaps some onerous measures will be taken to dissuade me from frequenting the place. If that's the shadow under which I felt I was staying, then I'd find somewhere else to go.

Not to forget, in turn many people, (no doubt including tourist/beauty spot business owners) will site-see cities for instance, visit the free attractions only and do their best to avoid the rip off merchants,


----------



## Sky (Jun 2, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Having seen the behaviour of many of the members on here free camping is being kind more like free loading?



Just when you need a dislike button . . .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2015)

there is look to the right under members details . 
if you really think it will help. 
sounds like they are jealous to me .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2015)

i didnt know that. 
i,ll do twenty lines ,ha ha .
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## alcam (Jun 2, 2015)

Byronic said:


> I don't feel under any obligation (imposed or otherwise) in supporting the local economies. Many businesses in places of beauty/tourism are owned by people who have made a conscious decision to live in such a locale. If they've failed to factor in the business variables then that's their problem. Those born and bred locally will in the main carry on as they've always done, and those that cannot, will just have to do as many of us have had to do....move.
> I do not want to purchase something that I do want, or need. Especially under some implied threat that if I don't, then perhaps some onerous measures will be taken to dissuade me from frequenting the place. If that's the shadow under which I felt I was staying, then I'd find somewhere else to go.
> 
> Not to forget, in turn many people, (no doubt including tourist/beauty spot business owners) will site-see cities for instance, visit the free attractions only and do their best to avoid the rip off merchants,



Tight as a gnats chuff !


----------



## Penny13 (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I will stay completely wild and go with the flow found some of our best stops by mistake


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 2, 2015)

champstar said:


> The attitude implied in your post begs me to ask the question why are you a member of the Wildcamping forum if you are so against it?



I notice they are free members, or would that be freeloaders ?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 2, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Having seen the behaviour of many of the members on here free camping is being kind more like free loading?



That's rich coming from someone who has been a member on here for 12 months and still not parted with any fees to help with the upkeep of this great site.
For me the main reason for wild camping is that I am not keen on campsites, and having to plan where I am going and where I am staying for the night / week, we like to just set off and stop when I am tiered or found somewhere I like


----------



## maingate (Jun 2, 2015)

helen262 said:


> I notice they are free members, or would that be freeloaders ?



Sorry to say this but even though I did not like what he said, you have made yourself as bad as him with the freeloading remark. It will undoubtedly put Free Members off becoming Full members, they will stop joining in with any threads.


----------



## n brown (Jun 2, 2015)

freecamping,freeloading, wildcamping etc  i just call it parking up for a night or two. i don't think of it as avoiding any campsite fees as it wouldn't occur to me to go on one . so i'm not saving money as what i'm getting is free anyway. as for supporting the locals, i buy food in the shops,but as i don't go to pubs,cafes,restaurants or hotels in my own area, i'm not going to change that in another place.
so where does freeloading come into it ?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 2, 2015)

*Freeloaders I dont agree*

This comment always gets posters "throwing their toys out the pram".

We purport to be open and friendly....and accept a wide range of opinions...... surely even with those with whom we do not agree !


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2015)

alcam said:


> Tight as a gnats chuff !



You could be correct. 
But if you've based that assumption on what I've written in my post you'd be wrong because you'd have missed the point. However if you enjoy giving money to the undeserving go ahead.


----------



## n brown (Jun 2, 2015)

tight,or in some cases, skint


----------



## barryd (Jun 2, 2015)

I like the word Freeloader.  Makes me laugh. 

Whats wrong with getting something for free and feeling chuffed about it?  

For me wilding is about finding somewhere nice with your own space and a good view though but then Im doing it for fun.  If I was parking my car in a town I would of course look for somewhere free to park so why would I not do the same in the van?  I hardly every park our van in a town though anyway.  Would rather be somewhere remote which is usually free anyway.

I dont think us wildies should be made to feel guilty for the way we use our motorhomes.  We probably all pay tax, road tax, spend money on shopping etc.  Thats why I like mainland Europe, your treated much less like a second class citizen there.


----------



## alcam (Jun 2, 2015)

Byronic said:


> You could be correct.
> But if you've based that assumption on what I've written in my post you'd be wrong because you'd have missed the point. However if you enjoy giving money to the undeserving go ahead.



Obviously I have missed your point ! Please explain . 'Undeserving' please explain that too . I'm thick as mince


----------



## 1 Cup (Jun 2, 2015)

*convenience and loos*

I love waking up looking at the sea . hearings the waves break, 
We only have a bambi so choose to be close to wc is a blessing 
While kitesurfing at camber sands for ten days
 had 2 nights by club container side of the road near chippy van 
 2 nights on a site cleaning and charging £50, something park they still send me discounts info
3 nights at disabled toilets hard standing 
2 more nights on different site £40 
did not have bike rack then so walked and got the little train
1 bay back at club shop container they found my crocs that was lost a sea .
will be going back this year to see what's changed 
pay as I go


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2015)

alcam said:


> Obviously I have missed your point ! Please explain . 'Undeserving' please explain that too . I'm thick as mince



If I'm expected to pay for goods and services I don't really want (and that's the nub of it) just because some business owner expects that I should, for the "privilege" of spending time in a location bothering no one. Then I'm paying money to someone whom I consider undeserving.


----------



## drewdt3 (Jun 3, 2015)

cdmoreear said:


> For me I start every tour with the 7 p’s firmly in mind.
> 
> Prior planning and preparation prevents piss poor performance.
> 
> ...



Can't beat a bit of spontaneity lol


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 3, 2015)

Remote, less muppets, better scenery, might aswell do a b&b if its urban


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

Byronic said:


> If I'm expected to pay for goods and services I don't really want (and that's the nub of it) just because some business owner expects that I should, for the "privilege" of spending time in a location bothering no one. Then I'm paying money to someone whom I consider undeserving.



Aires etc are [or could be] provided in areas where the local council/authority see it as a way of encouraging trade for local businesses . Symbiotic arrangement even . Obviously not in your case and , I wonder , how many others


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

i would say the majority of m,homers buy in large supermarkets to get a cheaper price . so the majority arent going to suddenly shop in expensive little shops . 
its a fantasy that we spend alot when traveling around . 
i think the majority of holiday makers that rent an apartment or use hotels have two weeks and have 00000000 pounds to spend and will spend it ,.
we on the other hand save a shilling and go away another two weeks or maybe another two weeks etc but really only have 000000000 pounds just the same. 
the lass we spend the more times we can go away.


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

vwalan said:


> its a fantasy that we spend alot when traveling around .


Kind of thought that was the case . I , personally , do the opposite . I live cheaply so that I can enjoy local pubs restaurants etc . Most people on here protest that they help the local economy ! 
If it is the case that the majority set out not to spend where they visit then we should not be complaining about councils etc not providing facilities . Why on earth should they ?


----------



## n brown (Jun 3, 2015)

i can't see the attraction of aires in britain. the country's too small and there's too many motorhomes. a lot of the French aires are chocker much of the year, ok they're handy for water and emptying,when you get a chance to use the bourn ! so unless council's here suddenly built hundreds of aires pretty quickly, i can't see a few here and there being much use


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 3, 2015)

*Sweeping Statements*



alcam said:


> Kind of thought that was the case . I , personally , do the opposite . I live cheaply so that I can enjoy local pubs restaurants etc . Most people on here protest that they help the local economy !
> If it is the case that the majority set out not to spend where they visit then we should not be complaining about councils etc not providing facilities . Why on earth should they ?



I Never ever make "Sweeping Statements"

Also  "Never say Never !"


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> I Never ever make "Sweeping Statements"
> 
> Also  "Never say Never !"


EH?


----------



## barryd (Jun 3, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i would say the majority of m,homers buy in large supermarkets to get a cheaper price . so the majority arent going to suddenly shop in expensive little shops .
> its a fantasy that we spend alot when traveling around .
> i think the majority of holiday makers that rent an apartment or use hotels have two weeks and have 00000000 pounds to spend and will spend it ,.
> we on the other hand save a shilling and go away another two weeks or maybe another two weeks etc but really only have 000000000 pounds just the same.
> the lass we spend the more times we can go away.



How do Alan!! 

I disagree.  A lot of us do extended trips into the likes of France, Germany, Spain etc.  Some of ours are up to six months.  Ok so we dont spend money like we are on a 2 week holiday but we still have to spend maybe £1000 per month.  All that money is going into the economy of the country we are in which ever way you look at it so if I spend 4 months in France the French have got £4000 out of me one way or another.  So when you think of the thousands of us that go over the water and use the Aires it must be doing some good.

I like to spend locally on food and drink products where ever I am but refuse to spend money on parking if I can help it.


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

n brown said:


> i can't see the attraction of aires in britain. the country's too small and there's too many motorhomes. a lot of the French aires are chocker much of the year, ok they're handy for water and emptying,when you get a chance to use the bourn ! so unless council's here suddenly built hundreds of aires pretty quickly, i can't see a few here and there being much use



Don't disagree but there are an awful lot of people on here moaning and groaning about motorhomes not being welcome etc . Seems to me if the majority of us are too tight to give a door a bang then the councils have every right to discourage us


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

barryd said:


> How do Alan!!
> 
> I disagree.  A lot of us do extended trips into the likes of France, Germany, Spain etc.  Some of ours are up to six months.  Ok so we dont spend money like we are on a 2 week holiday but we still have to spend maybe £1000 per month.  All that money is going into the economy of the country we are in which ever way you look at it so if I spend 4 months in France the French have got £4000 out of me one way or another.  So when you think of the thousands of us that go over the water and use the Aires it must be doing some good.
> 
> I like to spend locally on food and drink products where ever I am but refuse to spend money on parking if I can help it.



well i spend 5-6 months every year and can say i hardly ever meet folk that spend that kind of money. but if you can then you can . 
i spent 1639 quid last winter ferry diesel food beer gas . all in .
 did spend more with beer and wine to drink at home here in uk . but dont count that. 
most i meet are maybe 100euro a week including diesel. and ferry. 
very little goes into the economy . a few jobs for locals . 
yes some do spend more if stopping on campsites . all i can say is a fool and his money can soon be parted . hee hee 
hard to see how to spend alot . for two food wine and a few beers dont cost much . you must be eating out and going into bars every night . 
usually where we stay there are neither within walking distance.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> Don't disagree but there are an awful lot of people on here moaning and groaning about motorhomes not being welcome etc . Seems to me if the majority of us are too tight to give a door a bang then the councils have every right to discourage us[/QUOTE
> 
> As a motorhomer you are not welcome. But if you spend money in local businesses then we will put up with your presence. That appears to be what you are suggesting?
> And if you don't spend said money we may introduce Regulations that will make the prospect of a stopover distinctly uncomfortable in some way?
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

the authority have no control over m,way car parks in service stations they lease them out to the companies . 
parking is under the companies control. 
but really parking is ok in uk . might not be just where you would want to be but neither are aires if france . 
could be by a noisey railway station . etc . 
but m,homers are their own worst enemy . the french have been known for years to be untidy and tip there waste anywhere . they are ok in france at an aire but get them in spain or morocco they are disgusting . 
mind this last winter the germans and dutch took over as the dirty ones . 
the aires in france were only set up because the authorities had to have control of the state m,homers were making . in the 70,s early 80,s france was a terribly disgusting place to stop. 
think now the germans think we cant do this in our own countrty so lets do it here . then tip toilets in wrong places etc . 
others follow as the assume it must be correct because germans and dutch are doing it .


----------



## Asterix (Jun 3, 2015)

Wild camping as the name suggests,is camping away from the penguin colonies they call holiday parks. By its very nature it usually entails parking for free,I certainly don't get up every morning and think about where I might park for free,it just happens to be a "by product" of parking in out of the way areas,away from the madding crowds. On the occasions when I'm forced to park in built up areas,then I'll certainly pay the going rate.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

so perhaps its only 3 hours they have on the agreement . 
manyof the leases would have been made years ago before m,homes were that popular. way back in the 60,s or 70,s etc . newer ones would be based on the old ones . plus they could be for 100 yrs etc . 
i know many charge truckers 5 quid each if your caught changing trailer on a service station truck park. 
but changing lease agreements is not easy. 
but never mind you might be back here soon . its great in cornwall no motorways at all. just go slow roads its fantastic . 
and on a saturday when its busy we go out with tractors or traction engines and hold the traffic up even more . all part of the fun of living in this lovely county.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder how many of the authority decision makers and hired in private legal advisors retire early and take up directorships in "commercial enterprises", after the legally requisite time has elapsed of course, thus ensuring no conflict of interest naturally!  
A standard contract utilised universally or as near as.....very tempting.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

i can remember being asked to go or be fined in the 70,s and 80,s . if stopping at m,way service stations . we used to have to take a look around the loca;l village or town . even worse if going up north to vw shows etc . it was as if the carpark managers knew it would be a bit busier. 
certainly around birmingham area was very hard . 
mind there are still a few you can stop at. 
mind i hardly use m,ways these days . take the old roads much nicer . quieter and lots of parking to be had .


----------



## barryd (Jun 3, 2015)

vwalan said:


> well i spend 5-6 months every year and can say i hardly ever meet folk that spend that kind of money. but if you can then you can .
> i spent 1639 quid last winter ferry diesel food beer gas . all in .
> did spend more with beer and wine to drink at home here in uk . but dont count that.
> most i meet are maybe 100euro a week including diesel. and ferry.
> ...



Never stop on campsites and normally wild or use cheap or free Aires, hardly ever eat out either.  Maybe the difference is we maybe average 800 to 1000 miles a month so we are moving about so there are diesel costs to consider, add into that the cost for each trip of a 740 mile round trip to dover and a ferry each way and its easy to arrive at £1000 a month for a trips spend.  The general opinion of most full timers is around that figure for a monthly cost.  I dare say if I was stopping in a field for a month at a time and not going anywhere, seeing any sites etc I could live on a 100 quid a week quite easily.  Should be interesting this year with the Euro rate being so good (Assuming we get away).  

I do like nice food in the van and a good drink though.  I can spend €30-40 at a French market just on cheese ****!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

barryd said:


> Never stop on campsites and normally wild or use cheap or free Aires, hardly ever eat out either.  Maybe the difference is we maybe average 800 to 1000 miles a month so we are moving about so there are diesel costs to consider, add into that the cost for each trip of a 740 mile round trip to dover and a ferry each way and its easy to arrive at £1000 a month for a trips spend.  The general opinion of most full timers is around that figure for a monthly cost.  I dare say if I was stopping in a field for a month at a time and not going anywhere, seeing any sites etc I could live on a 100 quid a week quite easily.  Should be interesting this year with the Euro rate being so good (Assuming we get away).
> 
> I do like nice food in the van and a good drink though.  I can spend €30-40 at a French market just on cheese ****!



sorry i thought you ment you were over there for 5 months at a time . i dont stop anywhere very long just drift about slowly . mind only did 2300mls last winter . just used small roads and had a night here a night there . ideal in the villages loads of parking . 
i cheat i take chedder cheese , not a lover of french cheese .mind i include chedder in my food costs . 
think most fulltimers include tax insurance etc in their monthly budgets i dont . but alot do race around just visiting places someone else wrote about in a book or blog . i say go slow make friends on the way. locals love it if you soeak to them . mind i dont go through france anymore too cold and wet in november . ferry to spain for me . cant drive through france for 389 quid return ,


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

Byronic said:


> alcam said:
> 
> 
> > Don't disagree but there are an awful lot of people on here moaning and groaning about motorhomes not being welcome etc . Seems to me if the majority of us are too tight to give a door a bang then the councils have every right to discourage us[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tezza (Jun 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have twisted things a little . We can hardly expect councils etc to cater for us if there is no return . Would you want your council to waste money that way ?
> ...


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i can remember being asked to go or be fined in the 70,s and 80,s . if stopping at m,way service stations . .





vwalan said:


> so perhaps its only 3 hours they have on the agreement .
> manyof the leases would have been made years ago before m,homes were that popular. way back in the 60,s or 70,s etc . newer ones would be based on the old ones . plus they could be for 100 yrs etc .


I'm assuming you are referring to motorhomes only ? I used motorway services for years in cars and there was no time limit on parking . The  2 hour restrictions with heavy overnight charges are , in my experience , a fairly recent event . As I've said before I think the operators are missing a trick . Many of us would use theses places on long journeys to Dover etc if they offered some kind of deal


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

Tezza said:


> alcam said:
> 
> 
> > Im tight....i have to be.Im on limited funds. So as we like to travel as much as we can i have to look after the pennies. The more pennies in my pocket the further and longer we can get away for.
> ...


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i cheat i take chedder cheese , not a lover of french cheese .mind i include chedder in my food costs .
> ,


There are over 600 French cheeses Alan


----------



## Tezza (Jun 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> Tezza said:
> 
> 
> > My definition of tight is nothing to do with being skint and budgeting . None of us can spend money we don't have unless we're bankers
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> There are over 600 French cheeses Alan



yes as an ex chef i do know these things but i like chedder .
best cheese as far as i know for using n cooking or just as cheese . plus i can swap it with others . i dont leave uk unless i have about ten kilo on board . it keeps if bought in tight vacum packets. even in africa you may be amazed what you can get for 400gms of chedder. danish /uk bacon as well . bought in tight cryo vac packs only needs a cool place . i usually finish mine in the line at santander 6 mths after i leave uk. .  
mind what you can get for a fray bentos pie and chips with mushy peas i,m sorry i cant say on here . even a can of beer in some countries . ha jha . cant beat a good adventure .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to motorhomes only ? I used motorway services for years in cars and there was no time limit on parking . The  2 hour restrictions with heavy overnight charges are , in my experience , a fairly recent event . As I've said before I think the operators are missing a trick . Many of us would use theses places on long journeys to Dover etc if they offered some kind of deal



yes . m.homes . or trucks . 
but m,homes specially at some places ..
as a kid my parents were always m , home owners . 
i first did a european trip in 1960 , i can say i think it spoilt me for life . i never fitted in with the other pupils or teachers . personal experiance is my motto.


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

vwalan said:


> yes as an ex chef i do know these things but i like chedder .
> best cheese as far as i know for using n cooking or just as cheese . plus i can swap it with others . i dont leave uk unless i have about ten kilo on board . it keeps if bought in tight vacum packets. even in africa you may be amazed what you can get for 400gms of chedder. danish /uk bacon as well . bought in tight cryo vac packs only needs a cool place . i usually finish mine in the line at santander 6 mths after i leave uk. .
> mind what you can get for a fray bentos pie and chips with mushy peas i,m sorry i cant say on here . even a can of beer in some countries . ha jha . cant beat a good adventure .


Is it Cornish ?


----------



## caledonia (Jun 4, 2015)

Scotland is a fantastic place to wild camp. No problems finding places in fact in a recent poll on here it was voted the best place to wild camp. Even better than France with its great cheese and no litter. So Mr W the UK ain't the sh1t hole you make it out to be, well to top half ain't.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jun 4, 2015)

I grew up in the Channel Isles, and was very surprised when I came to live in England in the 1970s at the very narrow range of cheeses, wines and spirits available, but then with the British attitude who would buy them, I know there were some enlightened souls, but they were few and far between, I must admit things have improved considerably, but still a long way to go. :rolleyes2:


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 4, 2015)

*missing*



Sky said:


> Just when you need a dislike button . . .



been away, where did it go?:mad2:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

alcam said:


> Is it Cornish ?



we have quite a few local cheeses here in cornwall. 
davidstow is a big one . but also lots of local farmers have there own . 
i very often buy in our local mole valley farmers store . never know what local cheese your going to get .


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2015)

being a bit of a pleb, i have to admit my idea of fine dining is sitting in my van outside a hypermarche, with a fresh baguette,some olives ,a few slices of saucisson sec and some runny brie, and a nice cup of tea ! yumbo !


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 4, 2015)

alcam said:


> There are over 600 French cheeses Alan



Thats worse than trying 600 ales to hopefully find one I like. I gave up eating tasteless rubber after about 20:wave:


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

I can only assume that 'Hmmm' is not based on tastings in recent years . France is difficult to beat for its wonderful range of regional cheeses and Fromageries . In Edinburgh and Glasgow we have Ian Mellis cheese shops which match any fromagerie I have been to in France [I've been to rather a lot] . Initially they only sold cheeses from Britain and Ireland which really highlighted how this industry has changed in the British Isles . My favourite Scottish cheeses are Mull cheddar [certainly not dull] and Dunsyre Blue which is made by Mr. Humphrey Earrington . This wonderful cheesemaker was almost put out of business by an environmental health department who had no idea about cheesemaking , I know that wouldn't have happened in France . 
Sorry to go on about this but I think Scottish [and British] cheesemakers deserve a lot of credit for resurrecting the cheese industry which was almost wiped out by WW2


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

vwalan said:


> we have quite a few local cheeses here in cornwall.
> davidstow is a big one . but also lots of local farmers have there own .
> i very often buy in our local mole valley farmers store . never know what local cheese your going to get .



I was half joking Alan but , yes there are some very good cornish cheeses


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

we very often travel with germans, dutch, swiss,french so if all carry their cheese we very often swap some . part of the traveling is meeting others etc . i have a shopping list for others .i take things that they cant get . lea and perrins or ploughmans pickle is adored by many. another thing that in some places is hard to find is just normal malt vinegar. find lots of others but on fish n chips many love our malt vinegar.
always take a few spare bottles to swap. 
there are lots of things you might find you miss . there was a time toothpaste was hard to find in some countries as they used a powder . as a kid i hated powder tooth cleaners .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

no the oven is for baking bread or pies . or making cornish pasties etc . 
but come on a nice honey roast gammon at xmas when your in morocco etc is fantastic along with carrots roasted in honey . and roast potatoes soaked in the gammon juice . mmm. 

always do one for xmas . much nicer than chicken or turkey.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm getting an oven...  come hell or high water..  I'm getting an oven for my van....


----------



## Byronic (Jun 4, 2015)

alcam said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have twisted things a little . We can hardly expect councils etc to cater for us if there is no return . Would you want your council to waste money that way ?
> ...


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

Byronic said:


> alcam said:
> 
> 
> > Did you say something about being "thick as mince" or was it cheese I'm sure you're not!  I don't want the authorities to do anything for me. Just to sodding well leave me be, and to treat me in the same manner as they would anyone else, a £1000 fine for ANYONE found littering would be a bloody good start. Read between my lines, I don't have the spare time or reliable internet connection to dot the i's or cross the t's.
> ...


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

would that be cheesy mince in a lasagne with passata ?


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

To be fair most major supermarkets have a wide range of cheeses [non-cheddar] nowadays . Though , as I'm sure you know , different supermarket branches will only stock what the computer tells them to . Still prefer 'real' cheese shops , the one I mentioned already ripens the cheese and won't sell till the cheese is ready .


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

sadly Glastonbury's great cheese shop has closed down...


----------



## Byronic (Jun 4, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> sadly Glastonbury's great cheese shop has closed down...



Cheesus Christ has it?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

*And the owner*



Byronic said:


> Cheesus Christ has it?



Mr Dale (first name Wensley)


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Each to their own david..  each to their own interests......


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

I wasn't


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

that's my plan andy....


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2015)

Britain has some fantastic regional foods. One significant difference to French supermarkets is here they are national companies, buy on economies of scale which perhaps explains why British supermarkets are far cheaper than their French equivalents. Don't  forget a lot of intermarches are independentyl owned in  France  suspect that allows the buyers to be a little more regional as to what they stock.

I haven.t been for years but Wakefield Market for example there was a stall selling cheese with rhubarb, cheese with liqourice you dont get more regional than that !

Why buy Atlantic prawns ? when we have fantastic filey crab ? Beef in supermarkets tends to be Belgian blues, smaller bones more yield, and yet an Angus tastes better but costs more.

Butchers here are becoming more artisan perhaps they have too with the supermarkets. a lot selling pork from old spots etc (far more marbled than a normal pork from Asda) 

I believe if at all, British regional food is as good as French, partly the Brits have stepped the game up , partly I believe in culinary terms France has stagnated.

The benefit France does have over Britain is for example two coast lined the Med and the Atlantic, so for fish in the South you would expect the dorade on the Atlantic La Merue/ cabilliard etc and the shell fish from around Oleron. 

So in a nutshell  I dont think the French quality is any better, but because of the topography there are more variations. also because it is mainland, Alsace expect German Influences, Perpignan spanish , nice Italian ....

non of it matters Bon Appetit !

Channa


----------



## alcam (Jun 4, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> would that be cheesy mince in a lasagne with passata ?



You've got a dirty mind girl


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

[ATTAC
H=CONFIG]30901[/ATTACH]
heres some if you like heights,we drove up to about 3200mtrs  on our way to agoudal in morocco. you drive up dades gourge road then it meets the track from above todra so you drive down that one . the water pic is on the way a few miles past dades .  definately a bit wild up there. and cold at night . -17 one night.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

WOW  !!  how much ground clearance has your van got ?

- 17  - did you get any water freezing problems ?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

you can see my old vw pulling the trailer . and my avatar is just above it . thats my mitsubishi and trailer. 
at -17 only the fresh water tank froze on mine . a mate in an ldv convoy had his metal taps on the sink actually crack. 
strangely bob in the ex glasgow service bus never had a problem . all his tanks were in board . 
but we do go on loads of 4x4 routes . can be hard work in the sand but on the tracks we cope much better. 
that corner caused the most stress we had to literally put rocks in the corner and soil as it was that tight and the track was broken down . 
then i lost traction and bob had to give me a pull. think you can just make the strap in the pic . all good fun .
you can see the track it was a bit scary. one hell of a drop if you made a mistake .


----------



## Byronic (Jun 4, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Mr Dale (first name Wensley)



And I thought it was Mrs Dale, first name unknown. She of Mrs Dales Dairy, but then what do I know?


----------



## Sky (Jun 4, 2015)

To fly down by hang glider of course (sod carrying it up though).


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 4, 2015)

Us Yorkshire folk. Don't forget apple pie with cheese in it and cheese with Christmas cake .


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Rhubarb is grown in the Yorkshire triangle and has thousands of interesting ways to eat it....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 4, 2015)

It's an experience to sit in candle light in the Rhubarb sheds and listen Rhubarb make a noise as it grows

Alf






delicagirl said:


> Rhubarb is grown in the Yorkshire triangle and has thousands of interesting ways to eat it....


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Us Yorkshire folk. Don't forget apple pie with cheese in it and cheese with Christmas cake .


i,m lucky live in cornwall and born in donny . so i have a great passion for cheese. 
tin miners and coal miners cheese made their sandwiches lovely. 
was brought up in a mining family . edlington , bentley, denby main ,askern . all had my family darn pit . also the first deep coal mine up near durham. 
and lots in lancashire on my mums side.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

proper crumbling pure white lancashire cheese is a rarity these days    -  sighs


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

*Rhubarb*

The Thread should be
"Wild Dumping or Free Farting"

With apologies to those who may be offended !

Ps I like Rhubard


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> The Thread should be
> "Wild Dumping or *Free Farting*"
> 
> With apologies to those who may be offended !
> ...



there was a bit of that going on in Pilates at the gym last night..   they all looked at me...  I looked back....


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

*Too much exercise*



delicagirl said:


> there was a bit of that going on in Pilates at the gym last night..   they all looked at me...  I looked back....



Of the leg muscles causes such emissions.
Just be careful in the London LEZ !


----------



## roamingman (Jun 4, 2015)

I really liked this thread, till all you lot started to talk about cheese with no regard to people who can not stand cheese, both me and SWMBO are allergic to it, will know leave this thread and will not come back.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

roamingman said:


> I really liked this thread, till all you lot started to talk about cheese with no regard to people who can not stand cheese, both me and SWMBO are allergic to it, will know leave this thread and will not come back.



just because I got you mixed up with roamingrog on another thread..  there's no need to throw your dollies out of the pram !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2015)

*Oh Dear*



roamingman said:


> I really liked this thread, till all you lot started to talk about cheese with no regard to people who can not stand cheese, both me and SWMBO are allergic to it, will know leave this thread and will not come back.



Toys and Prams comes to mind !


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Talking about dollies...   anyone still got some of their earliest toys  ?  maybe I should start a new thread...  "Dollies I have loved " ....


on second thoughts.......


----------



## runnach (Jun 4, 2015)

Some of you may find this interesting which backs up my statement British Supermarkets are cheaper...Some of the items perhaps we never buy but the basics eggs milk bread makes interesting reading/


Why the UK's food prices aren't so high after all | Money | The Guardian
My perception may be slightly skewed I lived in France when the exchange rate as one notch up form parity ...even so 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nah   a bit of good old Wensleydale with Cranberries 
Alf





delicagirl said:


> proper crumbling pure white lancashire cheese is a rarity these days    -  sighs


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2015)

channa said:


> Some of you may find this interesting which backs up my statement British Supermarkets are cheaper...Some of the items perhaps we never buy but the basics eggs milk bread makes interesting reading/
> 
> 
> Why the UK's food prices aren't so high after all | Money | The Guardian
> ...



i have been saying for a few years that apart from beer wine fuel and fags uk is cheaper than any other country in eu. 
i noticed it when the pound fell a few years ago . eu became dear .yet uk prices almost stayed the same . i try to buy very little wjhen away . take lots from uk . after all do i want the eu to have my money ? 
no. better spend it here in uk. 
mind i dont buy beer or wine in uk . and i,m still on spanish diesel. only have room for 500ltr in my tanks . hee hee .
mind i think our asda is cheaper than tesco. nice bread for 40p just to start it off .


----------



## TriMonk3y (Jun 5, 2015)

I see, That's what it's for.  I thought it was for the pizza


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 5, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i,m lucky live in cornwall and born in donny . so i have a great passion for cheese.
> tin miners and coal miners cheese made their sandwiches lovely.
> was brought up in a mining family . edlington , bentley, denby main ,askern . all had my family darn pit . also the first deep coal mine up near durham.
> and lots in lancashire on my mums side.



Sadly all long gone now. Lancashire is good but it has to be Wensleydale with my Christmas cake.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

to be honest i can understand why. 
i visited east germany several years ago . saw 13 drag cranes getting coal from the surface . poland as well . 
when i remember my relatives with what looked like tattoos all over their backs etc and injuries caused from being down the mines . i can see that its far easier and cheaper and safer bringing coal from abroad. 
unfortunately it causes men to be out of work but atleast they are alive and not coughing coal dust out their lungs . silicoses (spell ?)was what took several of my family.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 5, 2015)

I made a post on here on our recent return home from Spain Portugal and France saying how cheap we thought our food shopping was in Asda compared with Foreign.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 5, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Talking about dollies...   anyone still got some of their earliest toys  ?  maybe I should start a new thread...  "Dollies I have loved " ....
> 
> 
> on second thoughts.......



I have loved a few dollies in my time and a few dogs come to think of it.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> I made a post on here on our recent return home from Spain Portugal and France saying how cheap we thought our food shopping was in Asda compared with Foreign.



Hi Vindiboy

That was questioned by some, and I think the chart I provided adds weight to what we are both suggesting.

David acknowledges chicken as an example is far more expensive in france then suggests it is plumped with water which does happen in the uK. I very rarely purchase breast, I purchase leg off the bone which works out about £2.70 a kilo still significantly cheaper than France. I prefer the flavour but the meat isn't plumped with water. Beef mince, can be as high as 20 percent fat content equally can be found as low as 5% in all the major supermarkets.

I suggested British regional food is as good as anywhere else. If people really want to go the quality route then the farm shops , farmers markets etc all off a good place to source.

Of course what these charts don't do is explain the cultural differences between countries will determine what goes in the shopping basket . As I inferred re Perpignan Nice etc.

channa


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 5, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> proper crumbling pure white lancashire cheese is a rarity these days    -  sighs



Not in Lancashire it not.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

I can say without fear of contraception, that this year good ol' TESCO are making the "the staff of life" ie the baguette, the equal of any I've encountered in Francia. What's more, is that it's longer (the baguette!) and cheaper than it's French counterpart. At least this true of my local Tessie. The only exception being when a queue forms, and the pushed and bushed poor-b'stard baker may be pressed into producing very slightly underbaked results.


----------



## Tezza (Jun 5, 2015)

How to buy bread - the French way | BBC Good Food

Measure your baguettes: the crazy rules costing France billions - Telegraph


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

Tesco website has under their French bread section a category named as Baguettes and Batons. Choice of 4, with the nomenclature........Baton. 4 for a £ at the moment or 0.45p for a one off.
Tesco....being smart, recognise that Brits will Anglicise foreign terms. Most Brits mean the same thing when they talk of French Stick, French Bread, Baguette even just French Bread. 
My missus has just come back from Tesco with a "loaf" imprinted on the bag is the word BAGUETTE. On the site it's BATON, who cares. And if it tastes good I don't care how much it weighs.

P.S. it's 70cm long just measured it.
P.P.S. Weighs 400gms. Somebody else can do the maths to compare with French offerings. I've had just enough San Miguel not to be arsed.


----------



## martinmartin (Jun 5, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Tesco website has under their French bread section a category named as Baguettes and Batons. Choice of 4, with the nomenclature........Baton. 4 for a £ at the moment or 0.45p for a one off.
> Tesco....being smart, recognise that Brits will Anglicise foreign terms. Most Brits mean the same thing when they talk of French Stick, French Bread, Baguette even just French Bread.
> My missus has just come back from Tesco with a "loaf" imprinted on the bag is the word BAGUETTE. On the site it's BATON, who cares. And if it tastes good I don't care how much it weighs.



Real baguettes take the thick end of two days to make giving the yeast time to work,while most supermarket bread is produced by the Chorley bread process.The baguette i had for dinner from  morrisons was rubbish in comparison to french bread.


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

you can tell a British baguette by the way the interior turns to a  slimy mess when you try to make a sandwich from it . i try different makes from time to time and have yet to be fooled into thinking i just ate a baguette.horrible things .

and the Pain de Campagne's a rubbish copy too


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2015)

I find it hard to see any reason in comparing food prices from Country to Country, mainly because different nationalities have different tastes. I happen to like a nice cox orange pippin and would be prepared to pay quite a lot, rather than one of those perfect green things that are worth nothing to me. To say that British supermarkets only sell rubbish and French supermarkets are the equivalent of Fortnum and Mason is patently rubbish, and as for the French not having any time for British products seems to fly in the face of the fact that French people always seem to come out of M&S's food hall with white sliced bread and instant coffee and there are I believe several deli's opened in Paris selling only British cheeses and craft beers.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't care where the bread comes from be it Tesco France or Timbuctoo, or what it's called. I only care that it it suits my taste, and that the baker understands the vernacular and gives me what I want.
"Perhaps Sainsbury customers are better educated than Tesco" oh dear. Perhaps Waitrose customers are better educated than Sainsbury's? Would it be 'arrods for you?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

in the uk i buy various sliced bread . asda or lidl, aldi or coop. 
when in spain i buy lidl or mercadona pan de molde , lasts ages . 
if in morocco i buy the moroccan flat bread , hobz . 
never really liked baguettes , do eat them , but even when in france prefer a pan . baguettes are ok if traveling on the m,bike make a sarnie full of pate mmm but you can keep french sticks as far as i,m concerned . 
other arabic flat bread is lovely as well. makes lovely sarnies mmm.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

love the irony of "delicacies there david  !!!


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm not aware that I mentioned any particular person's comments, merely the general direction of the comments. This topic seems to have moved from its original topic to a battle of the francophiles and the anglophiles.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

still say that for about 6 yrs its been better to take lots of purchases from uk . rice , spaghetti,tinned spuds . porridge , dreid mixed fruit . cereals bacon . gammon . chedder , instant coffee , cheap brown sauce , plough mans pickle . princess steak pies .  even sage and onion stuffing . you do have to work out what you like and do a few trips to find out what is or isnt cheaper where and when . 

we used to take loads of corned beef , still take a few but if in spain buy mortadela siciliana its like spicy spam 2,19 euro a kg in lidl. great stuff hot /cold cubed then veg stew put on top you think its stewing steak ha ha . fried or fried in batter . even bring loads home my kids and their children love it . 
but i do find like for like cheap end uk is very often the best. i dont do expensive .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

plus if your going wild camping you cant keep popping into shops to buy things every few days . 
need at least be carrying a months supply of every thing . 
oh i forgot dried yeast and plain flour for making your own bread . 
flour seems to be cheaper in uk as well.


----------



## alcam (Jun 5, 2015)

I do tend to prefer whats on offer in French shops and supermarkets . The British , in general , tend to step back in horror at things like tete de veau etc . Conversely HP sauce has always been popular in France , certainly in the last 40+ years


----------



## martinmartin (Jun 5, 2015)

*wilding*



antiquesam said:


> I'm not aware that I mentioned any particular person's comments, merely the general direction of the comments. This topic seems to have moved from its original topic to a battle of the francophiles and the anglophiles.



Ok I may of been a bit harsh accusing morrisons baguettes of being rubbish but they do allow overnighting in some of thier car parks so its not all bad.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

having been going abroad since a young child . i have eaten almost all kinds of foriegn food etc . thats why i say if you like something take it . i do use foreign ingredients as well . i am a trained chef so can just about cook anything i want . there isnt really much different food . i use alot of fish , again cornwall as cheap fish . mostly i dont buy it . my neighbour works on an off shore mussel farm and drops a line in . i get lots of nice fish. 
but again looking abroad its expensive compared to uk . meat etc . remember i am also a qualified butcher slaughterman so do know my meat . from farm to the table . 
hopefully if the pound gets back to where it was when the euro came out abroad should be cheaper. but even better if it could go back to the time when almost 14 francs  to the pound or 11german marks etc , but then we joined the eu and lost it. 
i dont find french /spanish .german food that much different to here in uk . i dont eat out i just cook what i like . so cook different things a and when . i certainly cook different to many others in uk . having traveled africa etc


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

I've long known that Alan has carried his English tucker with him, I suppose it partly explains his abysmal fuel consumption. That's his choice, his preference. I can't put myself in his shoes or sandals. Mind you I think he only goes to Morocco provided he can refresh supplies at Morrisons in Gib. while en route!

The only thing I can suggest to anyone, I include myself, is to try the foreign alternatives once, not compulsory to find them enjoyable. I know plenty of Spaniards that vomit at the smell and taste of garlic (may seem unlikely) my madre for one. And if I'm honest I draw the line at say goat or sheep eyeball, particularly in the Middle East where the said ocular organ often gets served up still in the animals head...... I just can't!


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

"A day in the life of Ivan Denisovitch"  by Alexander Solzhenitsyn  has THE most poignant and descriptive account of an interaction with an animals eye in a thin gruel  that you have ever read...    you would eat one in those circumstances...


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

i've said this before,but it never gets a mention in articles,  all they ever say is it's a one-day bread. french bread lasts ages wrapped tightly in a plastic bag. where i lived in Provence there wasn't a boulangerie, so we had to stock up at the market in Nyons. wrap it and sick it in a cupboard. turns into a tougher but still enjoyable loaf


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

funny how people who won't eat some things will eat prawns and shrimps,underwater bugs, and the most disgusting looking seafood ! brave [hungry ?] man who first ate an oyster ! or a snail for that matter .


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> funny how people who won't eat some things will eat prawns and shrimps,underwater bugs, and the most disgusting looking seafood ! brave [hungry ?] man who first ate an oyster ! or a snail for that matter .



So true. Salty scorpions some of them. 
Someone once said to me that he would would never eat tongue, or anything else that came out of an animals mouth, so I served him up an egg!


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2015)

we are slightly OT ladies and Gents but i| find it all interesting.

I sold Jaguars for a short time , and a nice bloke I dealt with asked if he could leave his xjs with us because he was going to somewhere near Mongolia and leving the car in our custody seemed a better option than parking it at home......Anyway upon his return , yours truly asking 1001 questions .and he was served sheeps eyeballs in the head !!! He was some kind of electrical consultant and the locals had saved this delicacy for him , a priviledge in their eyes pardon the pun ....apparently he swallowed whole and washed it down very quickly with Vodka....his hosts were highly delighted  "for he could now see their issues " .

I have a relative that worked extensivley in Asia , and was given ( unknown to him ) a dog sausage ! his guide enthused best he had tasted for a while , meantime  my Uncle Paul openly admitted had he not been on a small cessna or similar island hopping he would have been sick at the news.

My own experiences have been nowhere near as exotic, collecting snails when we were cutting vines in the Dordogne, The cooking process is amazingly slow, and i actually quite liked them garlic butter fresh baguette a glass of vino ...sun shining the dog running free and being a dog and not a nusiance i loved it and frankly miss it 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

I used to love eating brains  -   texture of scrambled egg, sweet and highly nutritious...  as a kid you don't know what stuff is or where it comes from .. if it tastes good you eat it

just about the only thing I would not eat if I knew what it was  -  is that Japanese fish..   which if the chef prepares it wrongly will be so toxic it will kill you....


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm flying to Budapest next week. I'm not thinking of filling a case with pot noodles though. I think I'll risk the local cuisine


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2015)

antiquesam said:


> I'm flying to Budapest next week. I'm not thinking of filling a case with pot noodles though. I think I'll risk the local cuisine



if you can't get a decent Goulash there, the end of the world is nigh 

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

OK then how's this for a starter course. Many years ago in Gib. a Spanish work colleague found a small injured  song bird, he killed it. I thought out of mercy. Came lunchtime he plucked all the feathers off, I mean most of the feathers. You're probably ahead of now, anyway he popped the carcase in his mouth whole and raw, no cooking facilities. 
In Franco's day Spain was poor very poor and any protein was welcome.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

having worked in slaughter houses before all the fuss about cjd i have eaten lots of brains , tongue sweet breads , bulls balls . eyes etc drank blood straight from a kill . almost every slaughterman used to have a mug full every day. 
eaten snails frogs , hedgehogs even prepared a boars head for display in hotel olympia when i was in the  army catering college.
eaten alsorts of birds ,insects etc . all no probs . 
cant eat blue/green cheese ,i,m alergic to penicillin so the mould makes me ill. 
dont like garlic . 
not a strong curry lover . yet use a madrs mild very often . 
as for going to morrisons in gib its ok but their chedder is horrible . was better when it was safeway . they used anchor chedder then from newzealand if my memory is correct. . but yes it was ok for stocking up with bacon . the moroccans love a bacon sarnie . mind you can get pork and boar meat in morocco if you know where. 
but there meat is fine . have helped in one of the butchers in banana village one year. a friend of a friend ran a butchers shop there. 
but mainly its how you mix things that make it regional. mind italy seem to think they are the pasta kings , shame they arent. 
one of my favourites is a big chunk of ox liver wrapped in pork fat then roasted . mmm. 
one of my jobs years ago was boiling gammons and silverside etc . i could prepare and cook about a hundred a day , then do other work . think we supplied almost every hotel restaurant in cornwall back then .  all gone now but still one of the uk,s biggest bacon prep places is still here in cornwall . also alot of supermarket packed meat is done almost at the end of my road .


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry, not into heads of any kind, especially if the have had very little life. When I was young one dish served regularly was sheep head with brain sauce. I was made to eat it, food wasn't to be wasted, I warned them what would happen and it did. I wasn't made to eat it again.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

Byronic said:


> OK then how's this for a starter course. Many years ago in Gib. a Spanish work colleague found a small injured  song bird, he killed it. I thought out of mercy. Came lunchtime he plucked all the feathers off, I mean most of the feathers. You're probably ahead of now, anyway he popped the carcase in his mouth whole and raw, no cooking facilities.
> In Franco's day Spain was poor very poor and any protein was welcome.


you can still see the spanish hunters catching small birds to go in to a kind of bird pie . 
starling pie we called it when i was a kid . 
its amazing just what others eat they probably think the same . 
but look at the hunters out at punta mala still little birds being shot caught etc .
mind i think spain was nicer when franco ruled , many spanish i know say it as well. they knew where their place was and life wasnt that hard .


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Alan 
a friend of my parents dead now, was a tenant farm worker just outside Scarborough lived in a small village called Silpho, anyway Wilf  told the tale as youngsters shot young rooks and used the breasts to make into a pie they didn't want the rooks spoiling the land but there demise was not in vain. Apparently very rich meat and served not to dis similar to a hoggy from what I can tell 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Jun 5, 2015)

yes there is another reason farmers shoot rooks . its also done in muslim countries . rooks /crows eat the eyes of young lamb . the lamb then die . 
you will find most places that have sheep around someone is eating rooks /crows . 
in muslim countries where sheep are a big part of their diet and finance . loss of lamb can be very hard on them . 
there,s very often a reason for things happening . just we cant always find out what it is . 
history, geography and cooking all fit together really . other things do as well if we think about it . 
regional food was regional /. once we could take and grow or bring other items from around the world food changes alot . think pof the potato.
another give away is nursery rythmes . 4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie . etc


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

Byronic said:


> So true. Salty scorpions some of them.
> Someone once said to me that he would would never eat tongue, or anything else that came out of an animals mouth, so I served him up an egg!


talking of tongues- at a banquet in a hotel where i worked as a pearl diver, one dish was 2 ox tongues, cooked and fashioned into the shape of 2 football boots, covered in dark chocolate and the laces piped on in white. very realistic !


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2015)

vwalan said:


> yes there is another reason farmers shoot rooks . its also done in muslim countries . rooks /crows eat the eyes of young lamb . the lamb then die .
> you will find most places that have sheep around someone is eating rooks /crows .
> in muslim countries where sheep are a big part of their diet and finance . loss of lamb can be very hard on them .
> there,s very often a reason for things happening . just we cant always find out what it is .
> ...



Th e nursery rhyme makes a lot of sense, wasn't it a dainty dish to serve before the King ? Ring a Ring a roses i know has connections with the plague all makes sense and all part of our wonderful history and tapestry.

I love all this stopping in listening to you guys far more interesting than pubs and Leeds Uniteds fortunes !

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

You've been talking to King Juan Carlos de Bourbon,...... old elephant man haven't you?

The majority of the Spanish were very poor judged by the standards of most Western Europe under Franco's Fascist Dictatorship. Only when mass tourism got underway in the 60's and 70's ie the latter period of his despotic reign did things look up for some.

Certainly anywhere in the world you care to ask you'll find people who will tell of how much better things were in the good old days, no matter how despotic and vile the regime and system of governance. Usually they're the old disgruntled types, envious of the freedoms the young have today and rue what they them selves missed out on, or it's the privileged few that happened to be able to take advantage of the situation and make a fortune and wield power by foul means and not so fair.

As for the song birds at Punta Mala. I have from time to time gone for discreet walks and trashed some of the capture nets. Capture of wild song birds is illegal, fine the *******s, Spain is no longer that poor.

I'm getting like Bopper now, hot under the collar, must have a lie down, or is that lay down.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Byronic said:


> You've been talking to King Juan Carlos de Bourbon,...... old elephant man haven't you?
> 
> The majority of the Spanish were very poor judged by the standards of most Western Europe under Franco's Fascist Dictatorship. Only when mass tourism got underway in the 60's and 70's ie the latter period of his despotic reign did things look up for some.
> 
> ...





why not do both ?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> talking of tongues- at a banquet in a hotel where i worked as a pearl diver, one dish was 2 ox tongues, cooked and fashioned into the shape of 2 football boots, covered in dark chocolate and the laces piped on in white. very realistic !



Put some real studs in it and they'll have the ideal dish for Blatter. Proving with time to be a big a***hole, they'd have perfect place to stick the ox horns. So we'd all be satisfied.

Explain the pearl diving, and where?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> why not do both ?



I'm an hombre, we are genetically coded as being not able to multitask!


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Put some real studs in it and they'll have the ideal dish for Blatter. Proving with time to be a big a***hole, they'd have perfect place to stick the ox horns. So we'd all be satisfied.
> 
> Explain the pearl diving, and where?


 sorry, pearldiving is washing up

never found a pearl though


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> sorry, pearldiving is washing up
> 
> never found a pearl though



Well you never know do you! 

Actually it's years since I've heard the expression.


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2015)

another one was 'peanut' as we were KP's or kitchen porters


----------



## Byronic (Jun 5, 2015)

In house vocabulary. Polari takes it further, almost a (secret) language, not that I would ever have use for it of course!! Saw Kenneth Williams a couple of times in Tangier was his second language didn't need to use it there could do as he wanted with impunity.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 6, 2015)

prefer a teacake myself for butties buttys depending on where you are from. baguette thingy is for dipping in soup, but not keen on soup either:yeahthat:


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 6, 2015)

Think im going to be sick, do you really eat all this stuff?, how do you even put half of this lot in your mouths, much less enjoy it! Ive never tried any of these more unusual things, they may well be really nice, but the mere thought of it turns my stomach


----------



## vwalan (Jun 6, 2015)

its part of survival in many places . eyes can go off very quick . yet can give lots of moisture and goodness . why waste them . 
having learnt alot in the army , the jobs i have done over the years and traveling when a young child has let me know of ways to survive. 
great thats the life i do now . never thought some of the things i learnt i would ever use, but learning never ends .to survive you also need mechanical knowledge ,be able to repair things sewing etc welding , it just goes on and on . things that are good here in uk dont always work in other places . 
question . in africa and india folk live in mud houses , do we in uk live in mud houses?


----------



## alcam (Jun 6, 2015)

vwalan said:


> its part of survival in many places . eyes can go off very quick . yet can give lots of moisture and goodness . why waste them .
> having learnt alot in the army , the jobs i have done over the years and traveling when a young child has let me know of ways to survive.
> great thats the life i do now . never thought some of the things i learnt i would ever use, but learning never ends .to survive you also need mechanical knowledge ,be able to repair things sewing etc welding , it just goes on and on . things that are good here in uk dont always work in other places .
> question . in africa and india folk live in mud houses , do we in uk live in mud houses?



Obviously you have gained vast experience over the years [decades] . You talk here about survival , both basic and extreme . Mechanics , sewing and welding , mud houses etc . Yet , in a previous post , you tell us you take TINNED POTATOES with you when travelling abroad . Major wind up I think


----------



## Sky (Jun 6, 2015)

Just because he uses tinned potatoes doesn't mean he doesn't know how to grow, peel and cook one does it?

Maybe I'm missing your point.


----------



## maingate (Jun 6, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> Think im going to be sick, do you really eat all this stuff?, how do you even put half of this lot in your mouths, much less enjoy it! Ive never tried any of these more unusual things, they may well be really nice, but the mere thought of it turns my stomach



You have never tried them because you have never been starving and never had to. Count your blessings that you belong to the tiny majority of the World population that can take the ability to afford to eat well from fully stocked food shops. And before the usual suspects join in with their cries of poverty in the UK, they obviously have never seen poverty close up and in real life.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 6, 2015)

alcam said:


> Obviously you have gained vast experience over the years [decades] . You talk here about survival , both basic and extreme . Mechanics , sewing and welding , mud houses etc . Yet , in a previous post , you tell us you take TINNED POTATOES with you when travelling abroad . Major wind up I think



these days you will find tinned potatoes for as little as 14p a tin, with a drained weight of about 325g or 345g , just for ease lets say 45p a kg. you struggle to buy potatoes for that price . 
then you need to peel them . 
tinned boil well fry well and if you fry the almost boiled ones they look like roast potatoes . they slice as chips . (but drain well),mash when cooked . ideal and can be ideal for having as a spare thing in the back of a cupboard .they dont go off or start sprouting shoots .
even in morocco potatoes can be dearer. but of course if i do spot some nice proper fresh spuds i would buy them . 
over the last few years potatoes abroad well and here in uk seem to have got expensive and a poor quality . cant explain why . 
have a look next time you go shopping asda or lidl i find are quite nice. 
i use them all the time these days . even at home . 
also carry some instant potatoes just for that quick meal as well. 
gotta save a few pennies here and there.


----------



## runnach (Jun 6, 2015)

vwalan said:


> these days you will find tinned potatoes for as little as 14p a tin, with a drained weight of about 325g or 345g , just for ease lets say 45p a kg. you struggle to buy potatoes for that price .
> then you need to peel them .
> tinned boil well fry well and if you fry the almost boiled ones they look like roast potatoes . they slice as chips . (but drain well),mash when cooked . ideal and can be ideal for having as a spare thing in the back of a cupboard .they dont go off or start sprouting shoots .
> even in morocco potatoes can be dearer. but of course if i do spot some nice proper fresh spuds i would buy them .
> ...



My favourite Alan is slicing tinned spuds and frying off in a bit of garlic ....served with a pork chop beans sauted same way too ...a mushroom sauce ...lubbly jubbly ....might be a splash of white wine in it too ...comfort food ....Winter stewing beef a few veg the pots puff pastry lid ...meat and pot pie ...yum yum 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Jun 6, 2015)

you can keep the garlic .
also dont like being shot with a silver bullet 
or having a wooden stake driven through my heart . 
that other count told me its not nice . 
i,m that count from roche . ha ha .


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## vwalan (Jun 6, 2015)

france is nice in summer but come november its like someone flicks a switch. then its usually rain ,wind and can be freezing . 
as for beer and wine spain knocks french prices to six . 
mind argus beer sold in lidl in spain is brewed in portugal yet is cheaper in spain . 
looking for french or other foreign food in uk is expensive . looking for uk food abroad same thing . you just have to take whats best value where ever you are . take some bring some back get the best from both worlds. 
mind i find clothes and shoes and car parts batteries ,tyres all cheaper in uk. 
its all abit swings n roundabouts though.


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 6, 2015)

*no Idea about the price*

I have never found an ale in france or spain yet but am willing to listen, bubbles are for champagne not ale to me so only drink wine if abroad. sorry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 6, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> I have never found an ale in france or spain yet but am willing to listen, bubbles are for champagne not ale to me so only drink wine if abroad. sorry.


Beer or ale in France has a good head but is not bubbly, have you ever tried bières à la pression?


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 6, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Beer or ale in France has a good head but is not bubbly, have you ever tried bières à la pression?



no but I will on next trip ta as long as it has taste great.:cheers:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...v&sa=X&ei=gHdzVaydHuiz7ga4gIKgBg&ved=0CCcQsAQ


----------



## vwalan (Jun 6, 2015)

in france adelscot might be the one for you its brewed with whiskey in it . 
various light bto dark versions . 
in spain lidle sell about 6 types of argus bere , again light to dark . 
we like the original.5%volume as a nice chewy sort of taste . at 50p a litre we cant complain . 
argus is brewed in portugal but is cheaper in spain .
portugese brewery supa broc tried several different flavours a few years ago but havent seen them lately . might be in the bars etc . 
but after the third litre they all taste nice .


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> I have never found an ale in france or spain yet but am willing to listen, bubbles are for champagne not ale to me so only drink wine if abroad. sorry.


There are ales made in France some are ok but you won't get the vast range of differing styles of British ales . Saying you don't like real ale is , to me , a bit like saying you don't like the cinema . I do agree France [Italy and Spain] make great wines and that is my drink of choice when there


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2015)

After 10 pages of food related talk,I've forgotten what the hell the question was!!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2015)

do you wild or free park , dont do camping ha ha


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2015)

Ale and wine 2 different beasts altogether couldn't really compare them in any way


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2015)

Asterix said:


> After 10 pages of food related talk,I've forgotten what the hell the question was!!



Whats your inside leg measurement , or something ?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 7, 2015)

Champagne.....a sparkly wine produced near Paris in southern France.
Just a jest, honest!


----------



## Stu709d (Jun 7, 2015)

maingate said:


> You have never tried them because you have never been starving and never had to. Count your blessings that you belong to the tiny majority of the World population that can take the ability to afford to eat well from fully stocked food shops. And before the usual suspects join in with their cries of poverty in the UK, they obviously have never seen poverty close up and in real life.



I totally agree, and believe me im greatful for it, id starve to death if i had to eat eyeballs to survive!
And your not doing it to survive, your doing it by choice


----------



## n brown (Jun 7, 2015)

vwalan said:


> its part of survival in many places . eyes can go off very quick . yet can give lots of moisture and goodness . why waste them .
> having learnt alot in the army , the jobs i have done over the years and traveling when a young child has let me know of ways to survive.
> great thats the life i do now . never thought some of the things i learnt i would ever use, but learning never ends .to survive you also need mechanical knowledge ,be able to repair things sewing etc welding , it just goes on and on . things that are good here in uk dont always work in other places .
> question . in africa and india folk live in mud houses , do we in uk live in mud houses?


 well yes, but 'mud' sounds a bit mucky, so we call it 'cob'


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2015)

n brown said:


> well yes, but 'mud' sounds a bit mucky, so we call it 'cob'


or bake it and call it brick . 
 concrete is that mud,
stone is that not compressed mud,
it just goes on . now we build timber frame sheds and live in them . 
its all a laugh really.


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2015)

Well there are a few vineyards , but I was just commenting on comparing real ale and wine . Wasn't out to score points in any way


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2015)

Stu709d said:


> I totally agree, and believe me im greatful for it, id starve to death if i had to eat eyeballs to survive!
> And your not doing it to survive, your doing it by choice



eating the eyes of the meat you are about to eat is also a ritual in many countries . its quite an honour to be offered them at times . 
it wouldnt go down well to refuse them . 
its unfortunate that more dont travel and come across these customs . or is it good they dont venture too far . it was funny we were in gambia one year and was invited to the local school to eat rice etc . it was a festival were all the boys were being circumcised. my wife was slightly amused as the lads all showed her the results . we returned several years later i did kid her she better check upon them ha ha . 
but the whole village was there for the festival it was incredible . chop chop chop, .
we didnt eat any meat while we were there ha ha .


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2015)

vwalan said:


> eating the eyes of the meat you are about to eat is also a ritual in many countries . its quite an honour to be offered them at times .
> it wouldnt go down well to refuse them .
> its unfortunate that more dont travel and come across these customs . or is it good they dont venture too far . it was funny we were in gambia one year and was invited to the local school to eat rice etc . it was a festival were all the boys were being circumcised. my wife was slightly amused as the lads all showed her the results . we returned several years later i did kid her she better check upon them ha ha .
> but the whole village was there for the festival it was incredible . chop chop chop, .
> we didnt eat any meat while we were there ha ha .



I suppose it was so hot you wouldn't need your pullover


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2015)

yes no pullover gambia as lots of nice weather . but dont go in november its rainy season . but fantastic places to park up . for such a small place . 
and they just about all speak english . it being an old uk area. never did get round to learning mandingo or any of the other tribal languages .but a great country.


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 8, 2015)

vwalan said:


> france is nice in summer but come november its like someone flicks a switch. then its usually rain ,wind and can be freezing .
> as for beer and wine spain knocks french prices to six .
> mind argus beer sold in lidl in spain is brewed in portugal yet is cheaper in spain .
> looking for french or other foreign food in uk is expensive . looking for uk food abroad same thing . you just have to take whats best value where ever you are . take some bring some back get the best from both worlds.
> ...



It's all Polish food where I live now :egg:


----------



## alcam (Jun 8, 2015)

Maybe he does he disnae . Can't make up my mind with Alan , not sure if he's pulling our [collective] chains or he is an unconcious comedian . Maybe both ?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2015)

of course i knew what was meant . 
i only look stupid and act it alot . ha ha . 
i understand why they do it ,as well. 
in hot countries were water is a problem they cant clean it properly . all makes sense. 
most of religions do if we think were they are etc . 
most religions are a guide for life . unfortunately these days and for many years it was a guide for war. 
never mind 
hay hamster there are polish shops all over the place but i cant find any that sell car polish . when you ask you dont half get a funny look. hee hee 
good job theres no russian shops as i like taking my time these days


----------

